
Ask HN: What is the 2017 version of Drupal or Wordpress? - mattkevan
I&#x27;m looking for the modern open source equivalent of Drupal or Wordpress.<p>Drupal has sold out to the enterprise, Wordpress has issues, static generators aren&#x27;t user friendly.<p>So what do you think is their modern alternative - something that allows people to create complex functionality by snapping together pre-existing components, and without having to code?
======
42droids
Take a look at Backdrop CMS [https://backdropcms.org](https://backdropcms.org)
it's a Drupal 7 fork...

------
Finnucane
I'm going with learning to code.

